# Beginner 5 string bass recommendation?



## heffergm (Jun 10, 2008)

I've always been a guitar player, but I'll confess (in this forum anyway) that I've always wanted to try my hand at bass.

So, I was thinking about finally picking up a 5 string, but I don't want to shell out much money. I just need something to learn on that stays in tune and plays reasonably well.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Groff (Jun 10, 2008)

The Ibanez 5 strings with the knock off active pickups are actually pretty good. Like an EDB405.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...-nbd-56k-your-momma-s-got-glass-eye-fish.html


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jun 10, 2008)

Rogue LX405 Pro...cheap, nice looking, and play amazingly


----------



## Ishan (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd get a Yamaha BB615, it's both cheap and VERY good with a vintage look.


----------



## swayman (Jun 11, 2008)

heffergm said:


> I've always been a guitar player, but I'll confess (in this forum anyway) that I've always wanted to try my hand at bass.
> 
> So, I was thinking about finally picking up a 5 string, but I don't want to shell out much money. I just need something to learn on that stays in tune and plays reasonably well.
> 
> Any recommendations?


 
Hey Mate,

I'm going to say Yamaha or Ibanez for the win.

My first 5 stringer was a Yamaha RBX something, really nice to play, ok pickups.

My second was an Ibanez Ergodyne EDB605, actually alot better than I initially thought it would be. Great action, good sound, great neck.

Generally Ibanez basses will be good for you. I've found on the main they've got really good thin necks that are ideal for a guitarist.

Let us know what you choose!


----------



## Luvless (Dec 13, 2011)

My first and only bass guitar is the Ibanez EDB605. It has active pickups, and it sounds killer. Not a bad beginner, or even second or third bass guitar. I loaned it to a friend a couple times, and he recorded with it, played it at shows, and it still sounds killer.


----------



## dizzy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cort Curbow 5 string with the active Bartolini pickup is great on a tight budget. I picked one up a couple of years ago and still use it for recording. Great range of tones, nice thin neck and, due to being made of some weird material, it's really light too.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 13, 2011)

Fender 5 strings can be good.

Ibanez BTB is phenomenal looks and sound for the money (my recommendation)

Pedulla makes the sexiest sounding things ive ever heard.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Dec 14, 2011)

Traben John Moyer Standard 5 is simply excellent. Absolutely cracking stock pickups (2 MM style buckers covering sweet spot) and a very nice 3-band eq. Tuners are solid, neck is satin finished and quite comfy, if a little wide. Has a very special bridge that is built well into the body like a sustain block for extra sustain (hint's in the name) and it can be strung through body or top loaded depending on preference. Sounds phenomenal for the price.

For a smidgeon more you can get the Traben Havoc also. Same bass with a delicious burled maple top, coil splits on the pickups and an Aguilar preamp. Cannot praise Trabens enough, especially for the price. Admittedly, I am a pinch biased as I own one, but it smashes away the other fives I'd played, namely the ESP LTS B-5 and a Squier Affinity Jazz V.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 14, 2011)

Most Ibanez basses are great starters and midrange instruments. SR oR BTB are sexcellent beginner basses


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 14, 2011)

Schecter Stiletto Custom. Can be found very affordably used, sound great, feel great, and look awesome.


----------



## MapleLeaf97 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't know what part of the world you reside in, but I'm in Toronto and I bought a Dean Edge 1-5 for about $280 CAD


----------



## davisjom (Dec 15, 2011)

most guitarists like ibanez basses. I have a peavey grind 5. i got it used for $275 (with a soft case, got lucky). if you find one of those, i suggest trying it out.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 15, 2011)

This isnt for everyone, but i started on a Fender Jazz 5-string. Then transisted to a Ibanez like the one Paul Gray played. Then ended up on a Ibanez BTB. So i didnt start on a beginner bass, but it was comfortable and easy.


----------



## Djent (Dec 16, 2011)

Get a BTB405. The 35" scale will help make the low B sound good.


----------



## g-zs (Dec 18, 2011)

Peavey Cirrus BXP 5 - also 35", nice looking and even better sounding than looking active bass. But if you choose this model, check out or ask owner for how long batteries live. Some models have preamp damage and battery lives about 12-15 hours (I had to cut through 4 models until I found the one without this defect).


----------



## JazzandMetal (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a Cort Action V five string bass. I am sure the pickups aren't anything special, but they sound good to me. The bass plays and feels great. 

They are on Ebay for around $235, or $300 with a nice curly top.


----------



## Korngod (Dec 26, 2011)

I needed a cheap 5 string to record with and ended up settling on an Ibanez SR305. For $350 I feel like I really got my moneys worth. sr305 Results | Musician&#39;s Friend
EDIT: lol threads over 3 years old....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 26, 2011)

Ibanez or Warwick Rockbass. Fender do nice ones but the necks are very wide and thick so they're quite a handful.




Just noticed the age of the thread...


----------



## Epyon6 (Dec 27, 2011)

In Store Used USED IBANEZ SR305 BLUE 9.0 08051 344 and more at GuitarCenter.com.

Your welcome.  lol. I was in the same position as you, wanted a cheap but nice feeling and sounding bass without tearing me a new one. I got mine used from a guitar center in michigan and I love it. yea its not top of the line but for the price, its one of the top of the bottom line price ranges, beat the shit outta the ibanez gsr horrible horrible bass.


----------



## Jurrenthol25 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for providing individuals with an exceptionally splendid chance to read critical reviews from this site. It is usually so useful and also full of fun for me and my office peers to visit your site particularly thrice in 7 days to read through the newest tips you have got. Of course, I'm also actually impressed with the eye-popping inspiring ideas you give. Selected 4 ideas in this posting are easily the most efficient we have ever had. Visit my blog


----------



## Rojne (Jan 3, 2012)

Yamaha RBX 375, got one myself and it sounds pretty good and feels great.. does the djurbs!  not to expensive either!


----------



## Toe_Cutter (Jan 11, 2012)

MapleLeaf97 said:


> I don't know what part of the world you reside in, but I'm in Toronto and I bought a Dean Edge 1-5 for about $280 CAD



Beat my to it, I have an Edge 09 that I got for about $150 USD. It doesn't sound terrible, and it is tough. I under went a defretting (you'll never go back to frets) about 9 months ago and it still stands strong. Soon it will have new paint.


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 11, 2012)

ibanezes are awesome but dont rule out schecter! they make some really affordable basses that are more than efficient for learning. If you pick one up used you can even get a better deal! I picked up a used stiletto elite 5 for 325$ on the talkbass forums and was extremely pleased with it.

edit: just noticed the necro-thread. I'm sure OP already bought a bass but the information is still entirely relevant to current buyers.


----------

